# Netflix, Disney +, Prime, etc. Series to watch



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 23, 2020)

HEEEYYY!!! This forum is for exercise and fitness, why did this idiot create a post about streaming service series in here?

Well, it's simple. I have posted a couple of times that one of the keys to my continued success with exercise is to stay busy watching something on TV to make the time pass. It really does work. Most of the younger people will listen to music, I prefer to watch something. It doesn't always have to be a series, last night I had Jeopardy on while rowing and biking, got to keep the mind sharp too! But the nice thing about a series is when you really get into it, you want to get back to your exercise to see what happens next! Some of these may be 40 minutes, some an hour, or 50 minutes, etc. When I started my goal was to exersice for 1/2 hour per day. Sometimes I'll stop the stream when I'm done and pick up where I left off the next day, sometimes I'll extend my exercise a bit, and sometimes I'll just sit and watch the rest of the episode.

It seems the constant theme with people keeping to their plan is boredom. This helps, a lot. I have been at it for 8-1/2 months now and with the exception of nice days to ride a bicycle outdoors, can tell you it works. 

I started one of these threads on a different forum and it took off like wildfire. The idea is to post a few of your favorite series, tell us which service they're on, and a bit about it. Then when someone needs a new series to watch they can come here and pick one. 

I could fill this thread up but will give you a few to get started, more than likely many favorites will overlap with others'. 

The Crown, Docudrama, Netflix
This is one of my all time favorites. The story of Queen Elizabeth II and her family from the time she was very young. Interesting, and several seasons so it takes several weeks at a half hour per night to get through it. Well acted and worth the watch.  

The Last Kingdom, Historical Fantasy, Netflix 
The story of a young man who was taken from his home in England by Viking raiders and raised as a pagan. An heir to one of the many kingdoms in Britain at the time, he returns to claim his title. A lot of battle action, some sex, intrigue. Excellent series if you like this kind of thing. I believe there are 3 or 4 seasons out right now so another nice long one. A new season is coming out.

Lost in Space, Sci-Fi, Netflix
Yeah that one, but with new twists! Dr. Smith is a woman, the robot is an alien...whaaaaat? It's very well done and has two seasons out with a third planned. The story takes you from before they launched and follows them as they become lost with other space pioeneers, are found, get lost again, etc. This is one I binged the first season before I was exercising, but watched it again before moving on to Season 2. A great throwback to our boomer childhood with plenty of modern effects and gadgets. 

Ok, there are three that rank in my top-drawer. I have more, including some I didn't care much for but others would watch. What about you?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2020)

I just dropped Netflix. I have Prime anyway, but I don't know what's going on there right now. I'm a YouTube addict. 

Thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I just dropped Netflix. I have Prime anyway, but I don't know what's going on there right now. I'm a YouTube addict.
> 
> Thanks for the info anyway.


Feel free to make some YouTube recommendations! Prime is ok, but the good stuff all costs $Xtra.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2020)

YouTube

Fire of Learning/Lucinox
Dry Bar Comedy
French Cooking Academy

There's all kinds of nostalgic TV programs


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)

We have both Amazon Prime and Netflix and I have watched so many movies and TV shows that it is impossible to remember the titles.  The Crown is one of my favorites.  Ozark is another favorite.  And of course,  I can't wait for the next Grace & Frankie.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> We have both Amazon Prime and Netflix and I have watched so many movies and TV shows that it is impossible to remember the titles.  The Crown is one of my favorites.  Ozark is another favorite.  And of course,  I can't wait for the next Grace & Frankie.


I have Prime,Hulu and Netflix plenty for us to watch...


----------



## Irene (Dec 26, 2020)

I just cut the cord a couple of months ago, when Cox raised our bill to $220/mo!  Never watched much; most of it was garbage.  It helped making the decision when my husband swore off sports (Yea!!).  Now I have Prime (prime member for 10 years) and Acorn, and I love them both!  Acorn costs $35/mo ($5 of which is for DVR 50 hours) and Prime, of course, has no monthly fee after the initial purchase of the Fire Stick.

I am saving about $130/mo and watch TV a lot more than I watched with Cox!  My absolute favorite show on Amazon Prime Video is
"New Tricks".  Retired detectives brought back to form a special unit to work on cold cases.  Casting is great.  Shows are very well written and funny!  Highly recommend.

Here are a some others I really like:
Murdoch Mysteries; London Kills; Line of Duty; My Job is Murder (with Lucy Lawless!); The Mentalist (binged on this one - 7 seasons and about 22 episodes per season).
On Acorn, there are tons of British mystery shows -- my cuppa! ;-)
I also watch IMDB channel - free with ads but it has some good shows.

Wish I had cut the cord ages ago!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 26, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> We have both Amazon Prime and Netflix and I have watched so many movies and TV shows that it is impossible to remember the titles.  The Crown is one of my favorites.  Ozark is another favorite.  And of course,  I can't wait for the next Grace & Frankie.


LOVE Ozark. Can hardly wait for season 4, the final season, and I read it's going to be split into two parts. I'm assuming that means an extended season.
Spotless was another Netflix series I got addicted to ( a couple years ago), but after airing the first season they dropped it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 26, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> LOVE Ozark. Can hardly wait for season 4, the final season, and I read it's going to be split into two parts. I'm assuming that means an extended season.
> Spotless was another Netflix series I got addicted to ( a couple years ago), but after airing the first season they dropped it.


The Queen's Gambit is good!!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 26, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> The Queen's Gambit is good!!!


Since _you're_ saying so, I'll check it out.


----------



## Jules (Dec 26, 2020)

Frankie & Grace
Ozark
Queen’s Gambit
Goliath on Prime
Rake
Happy Valley (British police show - not a very happy valley)
the Bodyguard (British)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 27, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> HEEEYYY!!! This forum is for exercise and fitness, why did this idiot create a post about streaming service series in here?
> 
> Well, it's simple. I have posted a couple of times that one of the keys to my continued success with exercise is to stay busy watching something on TV to make the time pass. It really does work. Most of the younger people will listen to music, I prefer to watch something. It doesn't always have to be a series, last night I had Jeopardy on while rowing and biking, got to keep the mind sharp too! But the nice thing about a series is when you really get into it, you want to get back to your exercise to see what happens next! Some of these may be 40 minutes, some an hour, or 50 minutes, etc. When I started my goal was to exersice for 1/2 hour per day. Sometimes I'll stop the stream when I'm done and pick up where I left off the next day, sometimes I'll extend my exercise a bit, and sometimes I'll just sit and watch the rest of the episode.
> 
> ...





I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Feel free to make some YouTube recommendations! Prime is ok, but the good stuff all costs $Xtra.


Delete


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

We have UKTV, available free on the internet, which has a wide choice of dramas. Why pay more than you need to?


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Dec 28, 2020)

Delete, sorry reread the category title.  Should have been in entertainment.


----------

